# 1/18 racing in Alabama



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Who's racing 1/18 scale in Alabama? 
I know there are racers in Montgomery I have been to Lagoon Park, but any 1/18 scale. Tuscaloosa has several tracks at bowers park any 1/18 racing going on? Huntsville/Hazel Green I have seen videos of your racing are you still racing? Florence & Green Cove Springs home of Old Chuck Sypold's track, are you guys racing 1/18 scale? Anniston, I have been to some good races up there in the past, are you guys racing 1/18 scale.

MIke Clark



IF you are RACING POST IT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Tusc has closed for good. City took the track back. 





Mike Clark said:


> Who's racing 1/18 scale in Alabama?
> I know there are racers in Montgomery I have been to Lagoon Park, but any 1/18 scale. Tuscaloosa has several tracks at bowers park any 1/18 racing going on? Huntsville/Hazel Green I have seen videos of your racing are you still racing? Florence & Green Cove Springs home of Old Chuck Sypold's track, are you guys racing 1/18 scale? Anniston, I have been to some good races up there in the past, are you guys racing 1/18 scale.
> 
> MIke Clark
> ...


----------

